# Easy Saturday Call



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Some service calls are difficult, some are not so difficult, and then there are ones that are like taking candy from a baby.....easy, breezy....:thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

WTF????? Of cousre it was easy because its installed wrong!! Its a spin DOWN screen fliter.. the sump is suppose to be in vertical position!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

If there is a pressure tank after that filter then that filter is plumbed in the wrong place, the filter should be plumbed AFTER the pressure tank.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> If there is a pressure tank after that filter then that filter is plumbed in the wrong place, the filter should be plumbed AFTER the pressure tank.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Nooooooooo!!! Should be installed BEFORE the pressure tank to protects the bladder from the gritting particles...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Nooooooooo!!! Should be installed BEFORE the pressure tank to protects the bladder from the gritting particles...


The problem is when it is installed before the tank and it gets clogged the pump can dead head and the motor can burn out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> The problem is when it is installed before the tank and it gets clogged the pump can dead head and the motor can burn out.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 True, which is why I install relief valve before the screen... and if the pump do burnt out... ain't your fault, its the customers job to blow out the screen.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

What kind of filter is that? I am not familiar with them, are they for potable systems?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

When I did irrigation work, we'd plumb a Seloniod valve to the spin down filter and then wire the valve to the controller so after the system ran the controller Would open the valve and flush the filter. But we'd always plumb the valve after the pressure tank.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> What kind of filter is that? I am not familiar with them, are they for potable systems?


Yes they can be used for potable water. They trap the sediment in the filter mesh and the filter is flushed via the drain valve to remove the trapped sediment.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> What kind of filter is that? I am not familiar with them, are they for potable systems?


 We call it 'spindown' screen filter and made by Russo... I used them BEFORE the tank to protect the tank bladder as well the water treatment units... yes, they are approved for potable water.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yes they can be used for potable water. They trap the sediment in the filter mesh and the filter is flushed via the drain valve to remove the trapped sediment.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Where can you get one at? I have been changing the pressure tank at my house every 3 or 4 yrs due to sediment. Time to fix that problem!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Where can you get one at? I have been changing the pressure tank at my house every 3 or 4 yrs due to sediment. Time to fix that problem!


Loses sells em, but we get ours from a pump supply house here

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> When I did irrigation work, we'd plumb a Seloniod valve to the spin down filter and then wire the valve to the controller so after the system ran the controller Would open the valve and flush the filter. But we'd always plumb the valve after the pressure tank.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Soloniod valve is fine as long you use the quick opening and slow closing otherwise, u'll have water hammers... I install pre charged air chamber on top of filter.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Where can you get one at? I have been changing the pressure tank at my house every 3 or 4 yrs due to sediment. Time to fix that problem!


Menard's have them...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Customer called me because the clear plastic filter housing had a crack and was spraying water up in the air. He probably didn't know how dirty his old one was with the algae build-up.

All I did was replace the filter and the clear plastic housing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Where can you get one at? I have been changing the pressure tank at my house every 3 or 4 yrs due to sediment. Time to fix that problem!


 






I had to go to an irrigation supply house for the replacement.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Where can you get one at? I have been changing the pressure tank at my house every 3 or 4 yrs due to sediment. Time to fix that problem!


That's the excantly the reason I install them BEFORE the pressure tank!.. easy reminder, every time you add salt in brine tank... blow down the filter... b/b..brine and blow...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> That's the excantly the reason I install them BEFORE the pressure tank!.. easy reminder, every time you add salt in brine tank... blow down the filter... b/b..brine and blow...


 






You are correct. The manufacturer recommends this filter be installed before pressure tank.

They also state that the preferred position is vertical; but horizontal will provide benefits as evidenced by my picture.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Customer called me because the clear plastic filter housing had a crack and was spraying water up in the air. He probably didn't know how dirty his old one was with the algae build-up.
> 
> All I did was replace the filter and the clear plastic housing.


 The clear plastic is not uv protected, hence the cracked housing..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A lot of times we paint the housings black to keep down the algae

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Information on box.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

What's missing from the diagram?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> What's missing from the diagram?


There should be a dual check at the well head according to my code

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I guess that well is in a state where freezing isn't a problem. Must be nice not to dig 4' underground to get to a well head. Or mess with a pitless adaptor that breaks off 4' down in a well casing. Im jealous.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> I guess that well is in a state where freezing isn't a problem. Must be nice not to dig 4' underground to get to a well head. Or mess with a pitless adaptor that breaks off 4' down in a well casing. Im jealous.


 Not if ya install the swing joint properly, the pitless adt will not break off.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The important thing is the filter never goes between the pump and the pressure switch...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a customer who installed a water heater tank before his expansion tank to collect the sediment, has a 3/4 ball valve to blow it out annually.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The important thing is the filter never goes between the pump and the pressure switch...


Exactly

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A contact tank like the one below is also great for sediment removal and chemical injection
















sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

